# Custom Cumberland Ebonite



## drgoretex (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi folks.  Been a long time since I posted pics of a pen here, but my life has been pretty crazy this year, and not much free time for posting (even for pen making, really  :frown: ).

I any case, a while back, I got an order for a custom Cumberland Ebonite pen with a fine steel nib.  Been working on this over the past couple weeks when time permitted (which was not often):























It's a good size pen, at 154mm capped, and 140mm uncapped.  Smoothed the nib a bit, and have had a bit of fun 'test driving' it for its new owner.

Thanks for looking.

Ken


----------



## Tanner (Jul 16, 2012)

Love it!  Looks awesome!  Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Curly (Jul 16, 2012)

Your artistic skill shows up yet again. great work. Very hard to find the seam between the finial holding the clip and the cap. The matching of the pattern is flawless. :worship:


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gorgeous pen and gorgeous workmanship! I appreciate the grain match at the finial because I've been struggling with that myself. Well done, Ken!


----------



## propencity (Jul 16, 2012)

Outstanding work Ken.  Love the wood-grain look on that Ebonite.  May I ask where one can get that type of ebonite?


----------



## chriselle (Jul 16, 2012)

Whoa...damned nice pen.  The grain matching is perfect and is something I struggle with as well.  Wonderful photography, too.  I'm getting a supply of cumberland in a few weeks...can't wait.

edit...Ken, maybe you could chime in on the finial matching thread in the Advanced section.  Justin posted and I'm interested to see if your approach is the same.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 16, 2012)

Whoa Ken!  That's freakin gorgeous.  Awesome work and looks like a nice pen to hold and use.  Still cherishing my bamboo pen.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome pen. Almost looks like wood.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 16, 2012)

Imagine how scary it would be if you had time. Another awesome job from our neighbor up north.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful work Ken! Love the finish.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments!  I really enjoyed working on this one!



chriselle said:


> Whoa...damned nice pen.  The grain matching is perfect and is something I struggle with as well.  Wonderful photography, too.  I'm getting a supply of cumberland in a few weeks...can't wait.
> 
> edit...Ken, maybe you could chime in on the finial matching thread in the Advanced section.  Justin posted and I'm interested to see if your approach is the same.



Will do.

Ken


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2012)

Unbelievable! Love the ends! the middles are nice, the ends are great!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunning pen.  Nice job all around.  I really like that material.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 17, 2012)

Ken!
Great looking pen.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for using the Non-kitless term, were are getting there. 
Beautiful job, grip section looks comfortable.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 17, 2012)

Another stunning pen Ken. The finish is outstanding.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 17, 2012)

Ken - Great looking pen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great looking pen.  That is the best cap/finial seam I have seen yet.

AK


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 17, 2012)

propencity said:


> Outstanding work Ken. Love the wood-grain look on that Ebonite. May I ask where one can get that type of ebonite?


 
Thanks very much!

My best source for ebonite is our very own Mike and Linda at Indy-Pen-Dance (indy-pen-dance.com)!

Ken


----------



## John Den (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful work Beautiful Photographs,
Regards,
John


----------



## jeff (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, it really does look good on the front page. Well deserved Ken.


----------



## wizard (Jul 21, 2012)

Ken, That is a striking, elegant and absolutely
gorgeous pen in my favorite material. I would live to take it for a test drive and keep going:biggrin:
Looks perfect on the front page!!!! :biggrin: Congratulations!!!! Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty awesome!  Well deserving of a front page win!!!!


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow!  Thanks very much!   

What an awesome surprise to log on today and find my pen staring at me - thanks Jeff!  

Ken


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats on the front page Ken!


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 22, 2012)

I like this pen more and more every time I look at it. It is absolutely gorgeous.  Congrats on the front page!

Jason


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 22, 2012)

that is some incredible work! your seams are flawless and the matching of the grain is spot on! Congrats on the front page, very well deserved!


----------



## RDP (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful pen. Great design and flawless craftsmanship. Well done!


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 25, 2012)

Amazing job! Congrats on the front page.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nicely done, Ken. Congrats on the front page.


----------



## el_d (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on the front page, it does look really nice.


----------



## brando090 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice pen. Nice streamline design.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup, Looks terrific on the front page.  Well done.


----------

